
Why Amazon’s Whole Foods Deal Is Terrifying Food Makers - lettersdigits
http://fortune.com/2017/06/22/amazon-buying-whole-foods-disruption/
======
sharemywin
There's slack in the food supply chain that walmart and other giant chains
haven't squeezed out of it?

